# New member with a Pearson 26 Louisville,KY



## Thatslife (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am a new member with a 1972 Pearson 26 in Louisville, Kentucky.
First adventures in sailing and I've read a lot of people cut their teeth on a Pearson sailboat. The previous owner did about 4 years ago. I'm from Florida and use to power boats and deep sea fishing in the Gulf Stream. But this is my first hand at sailing.

I've enjoyed reading a lot of the post here and hope I can get some good advice on my future plans with this boat. It's in great condition and has a trailer it's sitting on waiting for me to bring it home.


----------



## Thatslife (Nov 23, 2016)

Got it home. Now first line of business for the winter overhaul is a hinge mast step. I'm looking at a Dwyer DH 2150
Heavy Duty Hinge
Stainless Steel, Top plate is 4" x 6-1/2", Bottom plate mounts to deck with four 5/16" bolts.
$83.30


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello Thatslife!

Didn't catch your first post three weeks ago. You can definitely say I cut my teeth on a Pearson 26. I took ASA101 on one back in 2005.

A good choice for a first boat IMO.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

The mobility option you have is great.
You can have your busy work life and plan trips well in advance.
Vacation time is key...


----------



## Thatslife (Nov 23, 2016)

Got the boat home and now doing what I can during the winter to get her ready for Spring sailing. Any recommendations on bottom paint? It will be on the Ohio River in fresh water if you want to call it that.


----------



## bletso (Oct 17, 2013)

welcome aboard.


----------

